# infertile ootheca?



## chinesemantis (Mar 14, 2008)

i bought a chinese mantis ootheca about 2 and a half weeks ago and for the first 3 to 4 days i forgot to spray it and keep it in a humid place so i was wondering if any of you guys know if the ootheca dried out or not?


----------



## Mantida (Mar 14, 2008)

It should be fine.

I spray mine once a week and never have had any problems. Only long term exposure to dry conditions (0-10% humidity for about a week or something like that) will drastically affect oothecae.


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't forget to register and then search other topics about chinese. Is this your first species. Good luck to ya


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2008)

It should be fine.


----------



## mantis shadow (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree chinese mantis, as well as their ooths are pretty robust and will take a fair bit of "punishment" i know people who have forgot they had the ooths for 3 weeks or so, only found it when they got a towel from the airing cupboard only to find it had hatched 100 or so babys (thought a fair few were 1/2s buy then as some of them must have been hungry!) chinese i have hatched usualy take 3-6 weeks at about 25c there abouts and should hatch a number even if it has got rather dry.


----------

